

Netflix Wants The Internet's Benefits Without Its Costs - italophil
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bretswanson/2014/03/27/netflix-wants-the-internets-benefits-without-its-costs/

======
nabla9
Double pricing is the problem. If consumer pays for 100Mb connection, ISP
should provide that connection. Just like Netfilx pays for their connection
and bandwidth.

ISPs want to charge double. First from the customer, then from the Netflix
again for the same traffic.

------
jmcguckin
This guy sounds like a shill for the Cable industry...

